# Some New Stem Plants



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

While I have them handy, I post some specimen shots of new plants that I got in trade from *gmccreedy*. Glenn grew these in his his emersed/hydroponics setup. They have amazing colors. I potted all of these up in riparium planters.










_Alternanthera reineckii_ _rosaefolia
_









I don't what this plant above is. Can anybody offer a suggestion?










_Polygonum_ 'Sao Paolo'










_Lobelia cardinalis_ (wild, tall-statured variety)










_Hyptis_ sp., *Cavan Allen* ID'd this one, commonly called "_Hemigraphis traian_" as a _Hyptis_ in a thread from a few months back.










a _Ludwigia_










_Cryptocoryne spirales_ "dwarf"










_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Green Gecko'










_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ "hybrid"


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> I don't what this plant above is. Can anybody offer a suggestion?


_Ludwigia glandulosa_

History:

From Irwan's submersed form kotoeloncat 125 Gallon

To Drew's submersed form Coltonorr 100 gallon

To me and planted emersed one month ago. Once its 100% fully emersed, it will grow at an uncontrollable rate of ascent in high humidity (LOL)


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

wow, that Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia looks really good,
The stuff I got from aag (don't really recommend it) was mostly green and pale, but the new growth is coming in quite nicely


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I really love the way that the unknown Ludwigia looks like it is growing horizontally.
The coloring is also pretty interesting. 
Any idea of what the sp. is?


----------

